# mexican mini lobsters (CPO)



## coralbandit

So I think I got lucky last weekend and got these little guys.

I searched here and there were a few post about CPO(scientific name abbreviated),and read what I could out in the cruel world.They are supposed to stay under 1 1/2 inches and are maybe an inch now.Much of what I read say they're peaceful(for crays) and being so small little threat to much.I got 4 and placed them in my latest water vessel(fluval spec 5).They really are pretty cool,but just wondering if anyone has/had them before and what experience they've had.
Thanks,Tom


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com

We sell them cause they are great tank mates for dwarf shrimp. I really enjoy them....easy to care for and cool to watch.


----------



## coralbandit

They can be housed with my RCS without causing trouble or killing them?


----------



## oscarbartoni

I have them in my tank with cherry shrimp and endlers livebearers and all get along well with all reproducing good. They arfe in a planted tank and the crayfish do not harm the plants like most other crayfish.


----------



## coralbandit

How many do you have in tank and what size tank?


----------



## oscarbartoni

l started out with two pair and lost one pabies that survived and now I am back at 4 in the tank. The If I get too many, I will take them to one of the aquarium clubs that I belong to to sell at their auctions.


----------



## coralbandit

So it has been two weeks since I got these guys and figured I'd update.
These guys are great!I went back to LFS 5 days after getting the first 4 and got 3 more so now there are 7 in the spec v.They really seem to be doing fine together(I know time may tell a different story),and they are most enjoyable to watch.They have a couple juvinelle swordtails as company for now and no harm to or from anyone yet.
I originally got the little spec v tank because it fit on top of a narrow secretary and wanted to see if LED light specifically labled 7200k would grow plants.I had no idea of what I would put in it but knew it had to be small.These guys really fit the bill well.The tank actually does seem to be OK for plants also as a algae covered sword cutting from my 180 is growing a couple nice new shoots and other plants seem well.
Overall I'm pleased with the aquarium and the lobsters and hope they will breed and I get to see mini,min lobsters.As many hear keep shrimp as something different,I would highly recommend these guys as something different in the appropriate setting.
Here's latest pics of them and their little tank.


----------



## coralbandit

So bi weekly update time.All mini lobsters are well.2 appeared to be missing 1 claw each so possibly not "completely " peaceful,or due to their small(mini) size aggresion is not clearly recognised.I'm sure this is a result of them and not the little swordtails that still share their tank.I will guess that one of the wounded molted because upon close inspection today only one is missing a claw(I guess they grow them back when molting{I thought I read they did not,but?}).I will say I think it is a "little" crowded for them and MAYBE I'll move 2(if I can ID a "pair") to my edge that has 2 cherry shrimp(one with eggs now{yea!}).We will see though.As far as the spec V I do really like this little tank(more than the edge).It has good veiwing and I actually think the LED light is appropriate for live plant(all seem to be doing well).I did read reveiws that said it will leak within 2 years probably,but so far so good!


----------



## coralbandit

So time to update on these guys again.They really are the coolest freshwater invert.I have ever had or seen.They remain well behaved and seem to get along rather well(7 in a 5g).The other morning I was shocked to see what I would have thought to be a fight to the death,as there was a fresh molt,and one had another pinned upside down(belly to belly).I watched for a little while with out detecting any struggling or movement and then decided I would intevene.The one pinned on the bottom got loose and swam away no problem(mostly scared by me I believe).
I do now believe they were breeding and if I actually notice eggs on any I will photo and post to document this "little" happening.
The plants in the spec v are also doing well so I guess if they are the right temp(K) that LEDs will indeed work as well in FW as they do in my salts.


----------



## CAM

If only they had put out the Do Not Disturb sign.


----------



## coralbandit

I'm sure I mess with most of my tanks to much as nature did not have me in the"big picture",but I'm but a spec of dust in the universe and I'm sure (if I don't kill em) that they will work around me!


----------



## CAM

True and true.


----------



## coralbandit

So it does appear that one of the lobsters is carrying eggs!I hope it is one of the ones that was "wrestling" the other morning.
I also wonder if like saltwater shrimp, if they get eggs everytime after they molt?
Either way I' ll keep an eye on the one and possibly move it to a "more peaceful tank".
I took a couple pics ,but not sure they clearly show the eggs?


----------



## coralbandit

So I moved the egg carrying lobster to a more peaceful tank(no other lobsters) about 10 days ago.The eggs appear to be changing color from black to a more natural(duller) color.Hopefully soon I 'll see if there will be little lobsters.
I should add another one molted ,but I did not witness any breeding activity.I was told they can only breed after molting.
I also read that I need to provide plenty of hiding spots for the "fry"(little lobsters) as they may prey upon each other!That's a new one for me and baby anythings,but hopefully all the java moss and plants will help.


----------



## CAM

Tiny lbaby lobster cannibals. I guess that us The Law Of The Jungle in action.


----------



## coralbandit

The eggs are gone from the female carrying them ,but I don't see any tiny lobsters(they may be in there hiding though).
This a.m .I have found another two(in the main lobster tank) breeding(one has the other pinned on its back and they're not struggling).I will not mess with them as this week there have been a couple that molted and was hoping to see this again.
I would like to pull them both though so I could know which one is the male,but I guess they really don't need any help from me,so I'll leave them and pull female when I see the black eggs.These guys/gals are really pretty cool and seem to be doing great so far.
My LFS says they haven't been able to get anymore since I got mine,so I'm glad i jumped on them and got the rest the next week.Always keeping my eyes open as more would seem easy enough to house in a larger tank.


----------



## majerah1

They are cute! How are they with fish? If they are pretty peaceful, remember me when you do have babies


----------



## coralbandit

So I can now see the black eggs on this(second) female.I will move her to the same tank that I placed first female in,a fluval edge with 2 RCS and a spotted blue eye female fish(and maybe other mini fry?I will pull the one carrying eggs and remove first female and place her(first female) back into" lobster haven".
Just gonna have to wait and see if this works out or not?


----------



## rtmaston

very cool looking


----------



## straydog

Thanks for the great information. I picked up a cpo yesterday (the only one they had) and was afraid to put it in my shrimp and dwraf rasbora tank but am now thinking it might be ok in there now


----------



## coralbandit

I have swordtail fry with 6 cpo right now!They were born in the 5.5 gallon tank and I haven't seen the cpo bother them at all.Truly one of the best choices for small FW inverts,that I would highly recommend for most.I keep saying it but,THEY ARE SO COOL!(I have like 14 shrimp in my 75 SW reef and still really dig the cpo).


----------



## action20

straydog - did you end up grabbing those crayfish? if so, how are they doing in the tank with the rest?


----------



## straydog

Mine went through a bad molt about a month after i got them and didn't make it.


----------



## action20

damn, sorry to hear that


----------



## coralbandit

Time to update on these guys.It's not the best news!
I think although they managed well for some time that the spec V is too small to house more than a pair.I added some more rocks for shelter and cover,but regardless it would seem the largest(first female to carry eggs) has no problem finding any of them directly after molt.I am now down to 3 or 4(they do hide well from me,just not good enough from each other).If there are 4 I will be removing 2 this week comming up and giving them their own spec V so there will be a pair in each.If there are only 3 I will have to decide if I want to get one more or let nature play out in original tank.
They certainly don't bother the fish in tank,as I have 5 very small(3/4") flamingo honey gouramis who are blowing bubble nest every day(not sure if there is a female or not,but the nest maker does have a "blue" spot on his anal(lowest) fin that none of the others have,so we'll see.)
I still think these guys are totally cool,but wish I had installed them in a much larger tank or lower numbers.Like Susans signature says"sucess is measured in years",so a couple of months later I can not proclaim sucess,but not complete failure either.It has been a learning journey and hope I can it right in the future.


----------



## seaecho

I've had my male and female CPO for about four months now. They eat well, are active during the day and very entertaining. They are in my 20 high, with a betta sorority of five. They get into a tussle now and then, but the submissive one now backs off and I haven't seen any more fights, or any missing appendages. I love these little guys! I half expected them to die, but they are thriving! They like all the foods I feed my fish--frozen foods like brine shrimp, bloodworms, krill, mysis shrimp, Emerald Entree, plus Omega One veggie flakes, shrimp pellets, sinking wafers, peas, and just about anything I feed my fish. I love watching them. They are not boring pets at all, but I wouldn't have any more than two in my 20 gallon high, as I feel that would encourage fighting.


----------



## coralbandit

I think you are correct to keep only 2 in the 20.It took several months,but eventually they killed each other during molts.I now have none and think most of my issue was keeping them in such a small tank.
Enjoy!


----------

